# Oops I ate Feta...Big deal or don't worry?



## snowangel182 (Sep 22, 2008)

My favorite salad at my favorite restaurant is loaded with feta cheese (yum yum yum). I ordered it today and was halfway through before I remembered (or even thought about) feta being a no-no while preggo. I'm 18wks and am in good health. Do you think I should worry? Is there anything I can do about it now? Has anyone else eaten a no-no food like this?


----------



## makeuptalk (Sep 14, 2005)

I've eaten feta before with no problems. It happens to be my favorite cheese so I've eaten it during pregnancy with no problems. When I buy it from the store I make sure that it's made from pasteurized milk.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snowangel182* 
My favorite salad at my favorite restaurant is loaded with feta cheese (yum yum yum). I ordered it today and was halfway through before I remembered (or even thought about) feta being a no-no while preggo. I'm 18wks and am in good health. Do you think I should worry? Is there anything I can do about it now? Has anyone else eaten a no-no food like this?


----------



## mama_y_sol (May 23, 2007)

I ate feta through most of my first pregnancy. The second pregnancy I tried to avoid it if I could, but ended up eating it a few times when it totally slipped my mind.

I really wouldn't worry about. Also, a lot of feta available in stores here is pasteurized and is safe to eat.


----------



## snowangel182 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks, I'm feeling better about it already. Amazing how my mind just blanked out!! Guess I was thinking with my stomach!


----------



## elfimka (Mar 2, 2007)

If feta is fresh and you trust the restaurant, I wouldn't worry at all.

If it makes you feel better, I'm 18 weeks pregnant too (with my third baby), and I drink raw goat's milk and eat sushi. Both from trusted sources and very fresh.


----------



## Astraia (Jan 1, 2009)

For feta- as long as you buy pasturized (most of them are in the US) then it's totally safe, despite what the mass media will have you believe.

I <3 feta and ate a lot of it my last pregnancy- fresh, pasteurized feta.

And I will admit to ignoring a lot of the food "rules." They weren't rules until some dr with too much time on his hands started coming up with more things pregnant woman can't do (IMO).


----------



## NinaUk (Jan 2, 2009)

I eat feta from the supermarket and most of it seems pasturiazed here. I wouldn't worry!


----------



## NewDirections (Jul 18, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Astraia* 
They weren't rules until some dr with too much time on his hands started coming up with more things pregnant woman can't do (IMO).









That is so true!


----------



## weliveintheforest (Sep 3, 2005)

Any feta you would get at a restaurant would be pasteurized so I wouldn't worry!

I ate a lot of stuff off the 'do not eat' list while pregnant, especially raw cheese.


----------



## dirtyhipegirl (Dec 30, 2007)

I ate an entire feta cheese pizza the other day, it was so good!!


----------



## Kidzaplenty (Jun 17, 2006)

I would not worry about it. Enjoy.


----------



## kawa kamuri (Apr 19, 2006)

that sounds so delicious!


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

Don't worry, be happy!







Seriously, I ate blue cheese, feta chees, sushi and drank raw milk throughout my whole pregnancy. Your fine!!


----------



## Inspired007 (Aug 25, 2006)

I ate feta throughout my last pregnancy. Mostly from my own grocery store (pasteurized) and from Panera bread (which I'm not sure about, but it was good!) and this time I've done the same thing.

My dd is thriving and my ds (in my womb) seems to be as well.


----------



## firewoman (Feb 2, 2008)

I eat feta all the time and I have never had listeria. Not to worry.


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

I was just saying in my ddc that I'm a horrible pregnant woman. I eat raw honey, soft cheese, farm eggs, and sushi. I'm a rebel


----------



## Bluegoat (Nov 30, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snowangel182* 
My favorite salad at my favorite restaurant is loaded with feta cheese (yum yum yum). I ordered it today and was halfway through before I remembered (or even thought about) feta being a no-no while preggo. I'm 18wks and am in good health. Do you think I should worry? Is there anything I can do about it now? Has anyone else eaten a no-no food like this?

Why in God's green Earth would feta be a no-no???? Was it unpasteurized? Are you worried about listeria? I say eat away, and bugger most of those stupid food recommendations.


----------



## Casha'sMommy (Dec 16, 2006)

Don't stress yourself our over cheese. I think the stress is worse than any possible problems with some feta in a salad.









I ate brie and sushi in one week and my baby is still kicking his little heart out. We've been calling him Chuck for Chuck Norris because of his craziness with the arms and legs. LOL

IMO, the recommendation to not eat lunch meats, certain cheeses, sushi, etc is due to paranoia and some overly cautious people. I think you just have to be aware of where your food is coming from.
In our house, we're careful about where our food comes from and don't eat sushi from the corner grocery, for example. We eat raw honey and soft cheeses regularly, there is both feta and bleu cheese in my frige right now.

This is my 5th pregnancy, all of which have been perfectly uneventful and without illness. All of our children have been as healthy as one could ever hope.


----------



## ithappened (Sep 9, 2007)

I'm with *CherryBomb*, I pretty much have broken all the food rules and multiple times over but then again I live in Europe where basically 98% of cheese isn't pasturiezed in my area, so its 'un-safe' cheese or none at all. I also have had sushi in about 4 different counrties...

So far, no problems.


----------



## KLM99 (Aug 9, 2007)

This "rule" is confusing - you're only supposed to avoid unpastuerized soft cheeses. Which, in this country, you'd really have to seek out. So technically, I don't even think you've broken any "rules."


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

Bah! Those rules are mostly silly, if you ask me. Just another in the long line of things society uses to keep mothers in their places by placing over-strict, unjustified, and impossible to meet standards on their already stressed bodies & minds. Do you think moms in Greece stop eating feta when pgs? Or moms in Japan forgo sushi? I certainly don't beleive that's the case! Eat what you want (or can stomach) and be happy!


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

It's odd to me that pregnant women even worry about eating things like Feta. No offense to the OP, b/c I'm sure you only want the best for your baby, but a lot of people seem to hear that something is a No-No and not even look into it any further to see what exactly the concern is.

LOVE me some Feta cheese







: heck no I am not giving it up during pregnancy.


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

We went out today and i had a salad loaded with it. And yesterday......gasp.....I made my own soft yogurt cheese from raw milk yougurt. Rules schmules...........


----------



## busymama77 (Jun 16, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *snowangel182* 
My favorite salad at my favorite restaurant is loaded with feta cheese (yum yum yum). I ordered it today and was halfway through before I remembered (or even thought about) feta being a no-no while preggo. I'm 18wks and am in good health. Do you think I should worry? Is there anything I can do about it now? Has anyone else eaten a no-no food like this?

I had a greek wrap last week and the fact that it had feta didn't even cross my mind. I didn't know it was a no-no during pregnancy!! My doc wants me to load up on my calcium since I don't drink milk -so I've been subsituting w/ all kinds of cheeses, ice cream and yogurt.


----------



## snowangel182 (Sep 22, 2008)

Thanks for all the comforting advice. I know now it was probably silly to worry. Thanks for the reassurance and the laughs!


----------



## ithappened (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

Eat what you want (or can stomach) and be happy!
That is sort of what I've decided to do. In the EU most cheeses aren't pasturized and I can't bare the idea of going cheese-free for 9 months so I eat cheese from places I trust and watch out for any suspect symptoms to arise.


----------



## Sarah W (Feb 9, 2008)

I understand why you'd worry, but I ate Feta. I avoided it during the beginning of my pg, but lightened up once I was about 1/2 way through. Actually, DH lightened up.


----------

